
Plastic-eating bacteria discovered - kakakiki
http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/10/11194150/plastic-eating-baterium-pet
======
lunchTime42
Damn it, i lost a bet against a friend. My money was on fungi. Well, we get it
everywhere, everyone eats it, and that which eats it, gets it.

Next bet: Involuntary Uplift of all species integrated into civilisation:
Badgers, Foxes, Pidgeons. I give it 5 years, whos is raising 100 $ gentleman.
Make the apocalypso a win-win situation. GO!

